# Were there other car companies making tractors besides Ford?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm guessing most of us are familiar with Ford tractors, but did Dodge, Buick, Packard, or any other major car manufacturer ever make a line of tractors? I have seen that Willy's made Jeeps equiped from the factory with rear PTOs and 3 point hitches right after WW II, but they weren't really tractors, more like a true multipurpose vehicle. I also know that some tractor companies dallied with building cars long ago, with mixed success.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

porsche did l think it was porsche


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I think Porsche did. 

Ferarri did & still does. Ferrari Tractor 

Lamborghini did.

Nissan made some machinery but not sure if they made Ag tractors.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

International Harvester made tractors and pick-em-up trucks, but I don't think they ever made cars.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh yeah, Fiat did and I think still does make tractors.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

They used to have a Plymouth tractor but not the same company as the car. I read the Plymouth car company made them change the tractor name to silver King but some of the early ones had Plymouth cast on the front. they were made in Plymouth Ohio.
Rodster


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Yes, Porsche did make a tractor. I think Rumely and Hart-Par made a truck.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a link to the Porsche. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...7655&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ebayphotohosting

Certainly not cheap!

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow 10,800 for that porsche tractor....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I almost paid that much for my Ford/NH


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

So it looks like the European car manufacturers got into the tractor business, but not many American companies. I found the Plymouth tractors on the net,and learned from the site that they were not affiliated with the Plymouth car company. So there are no Chevy or Dodge tractors out there, huh?


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Story goes, Plymouth sued Fate-Root-Heath tractor Co. for using the Plymouth name. The tractor company won, but change the name to SilverKing anyway. Fate-Root-Heath started making the tractors in 1933, and changed the name in 1935.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

This one has a Hemi

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=52829>


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Fiat is currently the largest ag machinery producer in the world (by a large margin), as they own CNH global.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

twin city made a truck and general motors built a tractor for a short time


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: I could be wrong but I seem to recall that Studebaker originally made the Gravely. ???


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the tractor general motors sold was a sampson built by samson iron works of stockton california they bought the tractor company to try and compete with ford motor co.
there were actually two ford tractors being sold one by ford motor co. the fordson and another by the ford tractor co. of minneapolis minnesota. this company was organized by w. ewing to market a tractor he had built he hired paul ford and claimed he designed the tractor and used the ford name to capitalize on henry fords name and reputation. it wasn't much of a tractor and the company went into receivership dec. of 1917 and all property was sold at auction october 1918.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Johnbron,
The original Gravelys were built by Benjamin Franklin Gravely, who like his namesake was quite an inventor securing 65 patents in his life time. You can read the history at this site:

http://www.gravely.com/Hhome

Mr. Gravely was quite a guy and very advanced in his thinking as to providing jobs and keeping the economy strong. A true entrepreneur with the greater good of the community also on his mind. I like guys like that. We could sure use a few more today!


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Case at one time had a car in their sales program. Allis Chalmbers tried a truck that didn't go over.
 Al


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*There was the Allstate*

It was sold by Sears 

They did have Sedan and Tractor but I am not sure if they were manufacture by the same company for Sears


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

*voltage regulator help.*

 anybody have the information on polarizing a voltage regulator (6volt).
 Al


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Alleyyooper,

I don’t have any first hand experience with the procedure but here is a link that might help you.

Polarizing Procedure YT Forum 

:cpu:


----------

